# Lighting when taking pics of Embossed Bottles



## JKL (Oct 4, 2020)

I have had trouble when I want to take pictures of embossed bottles.  I can't seem to get the right  light  to pull the detail in the glass.
I  have tried a box with a top light.  Taking pics against a white  back ground and taken pics out side using natural light.   The natural light option seemed to be the best choice but weather conditions make this a challenge at times.  
So today I opened up my laptop, opened Power Point  and  opened a blank template.  I ran the program to show a plane white  screen.  I set the laptop on it's side and took a few pics.  It worked  fantastic!
So thought I would  share in case others  have  the same issue.


----------



## Mjbottle (Oct 4, 2020)

those are great pics! And awsome bottles too! When i take pictures i usualy walk around different rooms of my house or outside depending on the time of day and what the lighting is like to see what works best on any given day. Heres one i took in my car the other day that turned out pretty nice (imo).


----------



## Harry Pristis (Oct 4, 2020)

Getting the lighting right for colorless/aqua bottles is a challenge, particularly if there is embossing to be read.  I rely on a light-box, formerly used to read radiographs (x-ray film).


----------



## New England Digger (Oct 7, 2020)

Great idea. I wonder if you could put a light box on the keyboard with the back screen white for another effect?


----------



## mekatt1790 (Oct 7, 2020)

Great tip-thanks!!


----------



## embe (Oct 7, 2020)

Cool, glad it worked.  I'm not a photographer but there are probably a few manual settings: ISO shutter speed and something else (can't recall).  If your pics turned out that well in auto mode, using that background, they sure turned out well.  Cheers.


----------

